# 2012 (or next gen) A3 Photos



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.automobile-magazine.fr/les_plus/l_automobile_magazine 

I saw this while in the Munich airport, surprised that I hadn't seen more "official" looking pics floating around before this. Inside there was a couple interior shots, including a touch pad (like a laptop) along with all the controls at your arm like a B8 A4.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't read French


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i dig it, even though it looks like a rendering more than a photo... need to see more pics and or in person to really decide.


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I can't read French


 I got a minor in college, so got the gist of the article. It talks about how this car will fight for market share against the BMW 1 Series hatch. 

If the car looks anything like the A1 that I saw in Ingolstadt, this car will be SWEET!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

automobiliben said:


> http://www.automobile-magazine.fr/les_plus/l_automobile_magazine
> 
> I saw this while in the Munich airport, surprised that I hadn't seen more "official" looking pics floating around before this. Inside there was a couple interior shots, including a touch pad (like a laptop) along with all the controls at your arm like a B8 A4.


 Keep up the awesome threads dude!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Ugh i hate that roof trim color thing they are doing with A1s. That alone will makes me dislike the car. But to each his own.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

guiltyblade said:


> Ugh i hate that roof trim color thing they are doing with A1s. That alone will makes me dislike the car. But to each his own.


 Won't the roof trim be changable ala the R8 side "blades"?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

3 doors: 











4 doors:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Bezor said:


> Won't the roof trim be changable ala the R8 side "blades"?


 I dunno will they be? That seriously makes a giant difference to me haha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

The A1 would be such a nice beater.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The profile of the 2 door looks much better than the current one. 2 door coupes should have a fastback look like the A5, the current model is too upright and gives a hatchback look, which equates with econoboxes.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Let's see what the vortex staff has to say about those pics ... wonder if they're really the next A3 :sly: 2 door looks nice!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

anyone know if that 2 door will come to the states? id snatch that **** up asap!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

NL4JC said:


> Let's see what the vortex staff has to say about those pics ... wonder if they're really the next A3 :sly: 2 door looks nice!


 Probably not what it will actually look like... these renderings have been around for a long time. Or at least very similar looking ones were. 

Not a big fan of this look personally... I'll wait for the real thing.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

Krieger said:


> anyone know if that 2 door will come to the states? id snatch that **** up asap!


 Well, we didn't get the 2 door nad the S3. I'm afraid we will get only the 4 door with much more options than on the current P8. I'm always very mad when I see what is available in Europe vs US. Luck European owners !


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

We are probably getting the 4 door sedan and the 5 door sportback but none of the good stuff... No 3 door or S3 as usual... getting tired of the shaft from Audi on so many different levels. Maybe it's time to put my Polish citizenship to use and relocate...:laugh:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

According to official info from Europe, here the the dates for European market: 

- Sportback (2012): dimensions 4,35 m long vs 4,29 for current one 
- 3 door (2013) with sport versions S3 (265 hp) and RS3 (340 hp) 
- Convertible (2014) 
- Sport Limousine (2014): a 4 door coupe for Chinese and American markets (see picture below) 


Gas engine: from 125 to 263 hp 
Diesel engine: from 105 to 170 hp


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

dargofinch said:


> - Sport Limousine (2014): a 4 door coupe for Chinese and American markets (see picture below)


It should complement the ********* lights with vertical chrome slats to signify buck teeth.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Now, whatever happened to the Solar Orange Test Mule on the Post-facelift A3. I wonder if it was actually a test for the upcoming 2012 A3's instead?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/car/10q2/2012_audi_a3_rendered-car_news 

Here's more information from Car and Driver.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

the Car and Driver article /photos- seem more consistent w/ this ''spy'' shot that was release months ago on the 'net. I'm not saying it is an actual shot of the prototype, but it seem that most renders have the same 'idea' of what could be the next A3.. 










car and driver


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

not feeling that rear end/rear tails at all. Euro LED tails for meeeee. I need to get those so bad


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks like the 2 door tail lights are much nicer ... if that's actually the rear 2 door coming out.


----------



## trecoolx (Dec 20, 2008)

LWNY said:


> It should complement the ********* lights with vertical chrome slats to signify buck teeth.












_"Oh lord! This racism is killing me inside!"_


The 5-door mock-up looks nice. I like the side line that starts at the grille and extends to the rear.


----------

